# 82 правила русского языка



## Q-cumber

I guess this might be interesting for language learners (as well as for native speakers ). 82 rules of the Russian language written in a funny manner. I would specify these rather aren't rules, but recomendations on how to *NOT* to write in Russian. Every rule's form contradicts with its meaning.  Have fun!
_Коллективное творчество посетителей Узла МОзгового ПИТания_


 Вдохновляющие источники:
 libelli.narod.ru/humour/trigg.html,
www.ruf.rice.edu/~bioslabs/tools/report/wrules.html

*I've marked some odd words belowblue and voluntary errors red*

 1.Подлежащее, оно не нуждается в уточнении местоимением.

 2.Помните о том, что в большинстве случаев связку "о том" можно исключить.

 3.Кое-кто стали забывать правила согласования главных членов предложения.

 4.Если перед сказуемым, выраженным существительным в именительном падеже, стоит отрицание не, то здесь тире – не норма.

 5.Притяжательные местоимения надо уметь грамотно использовать в зависимости от ихней функции.

 6.Если хочете использовать глагол, то спрягать его нужно правильно, а не как того захотит автор.

 7.Проверяйте род обеих существительных для корректного написания собирательных местоимений в обоих формах.

 8.Не следует пытаться не избегать двойных отрицаний.

 9.Страдательный залог обычно должен быть избегаем. <construction>

 10.Иногда, если прямое дополнение не заменит страдательный залог, останется смысловая неопределённость.

 11.Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все.

 12.Кто не из чящи вышол, правильно пишет гласные после шыпящих.

 13.Кто не знает, в каких словах пишется буква э, тот в русском языке ни бэ ни мэ.

 14.Небезинтересно было бы взымать штраф с безолаберных за неверное написание гласных после приставок.

15.Где пишутся сдвоеные согласные, а где они обосновано не сдвоенны - проблемма не колличественая, а качественая.

 16.У слова "нет" нету форм изменения.

 17.Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться.

 18.Не_редко человек ниразу правильно нинапишет "не" и "ни" с глаголами и наречиями.

 19.Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью.

 20.Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно.

 21. Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведётся изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует.

 22.Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации.

 23.Применяя неоднородное, сочетающееся с причастным оборотом, определение, после оборота запятую не ставьте.

 24.Всё, объединённое обобщающими словами, разделяйте запятыми: однородные определения и неоднородные.

 25.Над правильной пунктуацией во фразеологизмах нам всем ещё работать, не покладая рук.

 26.В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении.

 27.Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны.

 28.Вводную конструкцию конечно же выделяйте запятыми.

 29.Притом, некоторые слова, буквально, очень похожие на вводные, как раз, никогда не выделяйте запятыми.

 30.Ох, они, грамотеи, разделяющие запятой цельные сочетания междометия.

 31.Коллеги обращения надо как-то выделять.

 32.Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф – обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить.

 33.Ставьте правильные чёрточки-тире длинное, с пробелами, а дефис чуть — чуть покороче, без пробелов.

 34.Заканчивать предложение местоимением – дурной стиль, не для этого оно.

 35.Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на. Не грубости ради, но порядка для.

 36.Не сокращ.!

 37.Проверяйте в тексте пропущенных и лишних слов в тексте.

 38.Не стройте загадок из многоточия в конце исчерпывающего предложения...

 39.Что касается незаконченных предложений.

 40.Если неполные конструкции, – плохо.

 41.Предложение из одного слова? Нехорошо.

 42.Правило гласит, что "косвенная речь в кавычки не берётся".

 43.Корректор скажет нам своё "извините" и уберёт кавычки со скрытой цитаты.

 44.Ответ отрицательный на вопрос о том, ставится ли вопросительный знак в предложении с вопросительной косвенной речью?

 45.Одного восклицательного знака вполне достаточно!!!

 46.НИКОГДА не выделяйте слова. Человек, читающий текст с выделениями, чувствует, что его собственному пониманию смысла  н е   д о в е р я ю т.

 47.Никакой самовлюблённый Банк, его Президент и Председатель Совета Директоров не пишутся с заглавной буквы.

 48.Только издательство Русский Язык всегда правильно выделяет названия кавычками, а не заглавными буквами.

 49.Используйте параллельные конструкции не только для уточнения, но и прояснять.

 50.Правиряйте по словарю напесание слов.

 51.Склонять числительные можно сто двадцать пятью способами, но только один из них правильный.

 52.Задействуйте слова в предназначении, истинно отвечающем осмысленности.

 53.Неделите не делимое и не соединяйте разно родное, а кое что пишите через дефис.

 54.Метафора – как кость в горле, и лучше её выполоть.

 55.Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!

 56.Сравнения настолько же нехороши, как и штампы.

 57.Сдержанность изложения – всегда абсолютно самый лучший способ подачи потрясающих идей.

 58.Преувеличение в миллион раз хуже преуменьшения.

 59.Ненужная аналогия в тексте – как шуба, заправленная в трусы.

 60.Не применяйте длинные слова там, где можно применить непродолжительнозвучащие.

 61.Сюсюканье – фу, бяка. Оставьте его лялечкам, а не большим дяденькам.

 62.Будьте более или менее конкретны.

 63.Как учил Эмерсон: "Не цитируйте. Сообщайте собственные мысли".

 64.Кому нужны риторические вопросы?

 65.Удобочитаемость нарушается порой пишущим неправильным выбором формы дополнения.

 66.Слов порядок речи стиля не меняет?

 67.По нашему глубокому убеждению, мы полагаем, что автор, когда он пишет текст, определённо не должен приобретать дурную привычку, заключающуюся в том, чтобы использовать чересчур мног;о ненужных слов, которые в действительности совершенно не являются необходимыми для того, чтобы выразить свою мысль.

 68.И ещё, кстати, никогда, да-да, никогда не используйте излишних повторений.

 69.Повторно повторять всё повторяющиеся однокоренные слова – это тавтология – лишнее излишество.

 70.Вотще уповать на архаизмы, дабы в грамоте споспешествовать пониманию оной, ибо язык наш зело переменам доднесь подвластен.

 71.Сознательно сопротивляйся соблазну сохранить созвучие.

 72.Нечаянно возникший стих собьёт настрой читателей твоих.

 73.Стих, где рифма на глаголах строится, самым первым на помойку просится.

 74.По жизни усекай насчёт своего базара: хочешь неслабо выступить, – завязывай в натуре с жаргоном.

 75.В ж. табуизмы. Выжимай из себя эвфемизмы.

 76.Это тебе, автор, (нельзя прерывать повествование в неожиданном месте) понятно о чём пойдёт дальше речь, но пожалей людей, не вынуждай перечитывать.

 77.Уточнения в скобках (хоть и существенные) бывают (обычно) излишними.

 78.Если хочешь быть правильно понятым, never use foreign language.

 79.Ради презентативности будь креативным промоутером исконно-русских синонимов на топовые позиции рейтинга преференций.

 80.Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа чтобы слушали, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.

 81.Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.

 82.Книгачей, чясто безо-всякех правел, и учонности, чюствуит что чтото нетак.


----------



## Kraus

Excellent post! I'll try to translate these rules into my language (even if, more often than not, I'm not able to translate the voluntary mistakes in them). Or at least I'll start with the first ones... Any correction is welcome!

1.Подлежащее, оно не нуждается в уточнении местоимением.
Esso non è necessario usare i pronomi personali per specificare il soggetto. 

2.Помните о том, что в большинстве случаев связку "о том" можно исключить.
Ricordate che, nella maggior parte dei casi, "о том" si può omettere.

3.Кое-кто стали забывать правила согласования главных членов предложения.
Qualcuno si sono dimenticati le norme sulla concordanza degli elementi principali della frase.

4.Если перед сказуемым, выраженным существительным в именительном падеже, стоит отрицание не, то здесь тире – не норма.
Se davanti al predicato espresso con un sostantivo al caso nominativo c'è la negazione не, in questo caso il trattino - di norma - non si usa. 

5.Притяжательные местоимения надо уметь грамотно использовать в зависимости от ихней функции.
I pronomi possessivi vanno usati correttamente a seconda della funzione di loro.

6.Если хочете использовать глагол, то спрягать его нужно правильно, а не как того захотит автор.
Se volete usare un verbo, allora bisogna coniugarlo bene, e non come si vole. 

7.Проверяйте род обеих существительных для корректного написания собирательных местоимений в обоих формах.
Controllate il genere di entrambe i sostantivi per scrivere correttamente i pronomi collettivi in entrambi le forme.

8.Не следует пытаться не избегать двойных отрицаний.
Non si deve cercare di non evitare la doppia negazione.

9.Страдательный залог обычно должен быть избегаем.
La forma passiva di norma va evitata.

10.Иногда, если прямое дополнение не заменит страдательный залог, останется смысловая неопределённость.
A volte, se la forma passiva non sostituisce un complemento diretto, il senso della frase non è chiaro.


----------



## Kraus

11.Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все.
Non dimenticate l'esistenza della lettera "ё", altrimenti è difficile distinguere падеж e падеж ("caso" e "moria"), небо e небо ("cielo" e "palato"), осел e осел ("asino" e "si è abbassato"), совершенный e совершенный ("perfetto" e "compiuto"), все e все ("tutti" e "tutto".


12.Кто не из чящи вышол, правильно пишет гласные после шыпящих.
Chi non è usciuto dal folto del bosco, scrive correttamente le vocali dopo le sibilanti. 

13.Кто не знает, в каких словах пишется буква э, тот в русском языке ни бэ ни мэ.
Chi non sa quali sono la parole in cui si scrivэ la lettera э, non capisce un'acca di russo. 

14.Небезинтересно было бы взымать штраф с безолаберных за неверное написание гласных после приставок.
Non sarebbe male multare quegli sbadati che sbagliano a scrivere le vocali dopo i prifissi.

15.Где пишутся сдвоеные согласные, а где они обосновано не сдвоенны - проблемма не колличественая, а качественая.
Dove ci vogliano le dopie e dove no, questo è un problemma non di quantità, ma di qualità.

16.У слова "нет" нету форм изменения.
Non esistono varianti per la parola "no", none?

17.Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться.
Il segno debole nell'infinito dei verbi va sempre al suo posto, ma capita di d'imenticarsene.

18.Не редко человек ниразу правильно нинапишет "не" и "ни" с глаголами и наречиями.
Non di rado ci si sbaglia a scrivere "не" e "ни" davanti ai verbi e agli avverbi.

19.Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью.
Quando si sa male la grammatica, con le strutture complesse bisogna utilizzarle attentamente.

20.Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно.
Quelle che si chiamano le preposizioni subordinate è bene usarle correttamente.


----------



## Kraus

21.Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведётся изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует.
Teniamo a precisare che, il cambiamento del soggetto narrante, l'autore di queste righe non lo consiglia. 

22.Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации.
L'autore quando usa costrutti participiali non deve dimenticare la punteggiatura.

23.Применяя неоднородное, сочетающееся с причастным оборотом, определение, после оборота запятую не ставьте.
Quando usate un attributo eterogeneo combinato con un costrutto participiale, non mettete la virgola, dopo il costrutto stesso.

24.Всё, объединённое обобщающими словами, разделяйте запятыми: однородные определения и неоднородные.
Separate con una virgola i termini usati per generalizzare: attributi eterogenei e no.

25.Над правильной пунктуацией во фразеологизмах нам всем ещё работать, не покладая рук.
Dobbiamo lavorare tutti senza posa, sulla punteggiatura corretta nelle frasi idiomatiche.

26.В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении.
Nelle risposte nelle argomentazioni nelle critiche mettete le virgola quando fate un'elencazione.

27.Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны.
Non usate le virgole, là, dove non sono necessarie.

28.Вводную конструкцию конечно же выделяйте запятыми.
Un inciso è ovvio va messo in evidenza usando le virgole.

29.Притом, некоторые слова, буквально, очень похожие на вводные, как раз, никогда не выделяйте запятыми.
Inoltre, alcune parole, letteralmente, molto simili agli incisi, per l'appunto, non vanno evidenziate con le virgole.

30.Ох, они, грамотеи, разделяющие запятой цельные сочетания междометия.
Ah, quegli eruditi, che separano con la virgola intere sequenze di interiezioni!


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi *Kraus*! Good job! Unfortunately, I can't comprehend your translation well. 

   Meanwhile, I think we need to mark some voluntary mistakes in the original text (many of them just can't be translated)


----------



## Kraus

31.Коллеги обращения надо как-то выделять.
Colleghi in un modo o nell'altro i vocativi vanno segnalati.

32.Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф – обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить.
Mettete dovè necessario il segno duro o l'apostrofo: non è il caso di fare economia sul numero dei caratteri.

33.Ставьте правильные чёрточки-тире длинное, с пробелами, а дефис чуть — чуть покороче, без пробелов.
Usate i trattini correttamente: quello lungo vuole gli spazi, quello corto no.

34.Заканчивать предложение местоимением – дурной стиль, не для этого оно.
Finire una frase con un pronome non è bello stile, meglio non far questo.

35.Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на. Не грубости ради, но порядка для.
Punite chi finisce una frase con una preposizione: non grossolanità per, ma ordine per. (???)

36.Не сокращ.!
Non usate abbreviaz.!

37.Проверяйте в тексте пропущенных и лишних слов в тексте.
Controllate che nel testo non ci siano parole mancano o superflue nel testo.

38.Не стройте загадок из многоточия в конце исчерпывающего предложения...
Non concludete enigmaticamente coi puntini di sospensione una frase già di per sé esauriente... 

39.Что касается незаконченных предложений.
Per quanto riguarda le frasi incomplete.

40.Если неполные конструкции, – плохо.
Se la costruzione è incompleta, male.


----------



## Kraus

41.Предложение из одного слова? Нехорошо.
Frasi composte da una parola sola? Mah...

42.Правило гласит, что "косвенная речь в кавычки не берётся".
Seconda la regola, "il discorso indiretto non va messo tra virgolette"

43.Корректор скажет нам своё "извините" и уберёт кавычки со скрытой цитаты.
Il correttore ci dirà "scusa" e toglierà le virgolette dalla citazione nascosta.

44.Ответ отрицательный на вопрос о том, ставится ли вопросительный знак в предложении с вопросительной косвенной речью?
La risposta è negativa a chi si chiede se ci voglia il punto di domanda nelle frasi interrogative indirette?

45.Одного восклицательного знака вполне достаточно!!!
Basta e avanza un solo punto esclamativo!!!

46.НИКОГДА не выделяйте слова. Человек, читающий текст с выделениями, чувствует, что его собственному пониманию смысла н е д о в е р я ю т.
Non evidenziate MAI le parole. Chi legge un testo che presenta delle sottolineature si rende conto che non si fa molto a f f i d a m e n t o sulla sua comprensione.

47.Никакой самовлюблённый Банк, его Президент и Председатель Совета Директоров не пишутся с заглавной буквы.
Non si deve scrivere con l'iniziale maiuscola nessuna Banca narcisista, tanto meno il suo Presidente né il Direttore del Consiglio d'Amministrazione.

48.Только издательство Русский Язык всегда правильно выделяет названия кавычками, а не заглавными буквами.
Solo l'editore Lingua Russa evidenzia correttamente il proprio nome con le virgolette anziché con le iniziali maiuscole.

49.Используйте параллельные конструкции не только для уточнения, но и прояснять.
Usate costruzioni parallele non solo per precisare, ma anche chiarire.

50.Правиряйте по словарю напесание слов.
Controllate sul dizzionario l'ortografìa delle parole.


----------



## Kraus

Q-cumber said:


> Hi *Kraus*! Good job! Unfortunately, I can't comprehend your translation well.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think we need to mark some voluntary mistakes in the original text (many of them just can't be translated)


 
Hello! It's very funny to translate texts like this! In some cases (e.g. the second rule), it's probably impossible to convey the mistake in other languages than Russian (or than Slavic ones), but it's worth having a try  I prefer not to translate the rules into English, it's better for a native to do it.


----------



## Kraus

51.Склонять числительные можно сто двадцать пятью способами, но только один из них правильный.
I numerali si possono declinare in centoventicinque modi, ma solo un è quello giusto.

52.Задействуйте слова в предназначении, истинно отвечающем осмысленности.
Utilizzate le parole secondo l'accezione che corrisponde effettivamente alla loro sensualità.

53.Неделите не делимое и не соединяйте разно родное, а кое что пишите через дефис.
Non staccate le parole che non si possono staccare e non unite le parole da separare; scrivete "кое что" col trattino. 

54.Метафора – как кость в горле, и лучше её выполоть.
La metafora è come un osso in gola, meglio rimuoverla.

55.Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!
Non ci dev'essere posto per i luoghi comuni nelle pagine delle vostre creazioni! (?)

56.Сравнения настолько же нехороши, как и штампы.
I paragoni sono inopportuni come i luoghi comuni.

57.Сдержанность изложения – всегда абсолютно самый лучший способ подачи потрясающих идей.
Un'esposizione calma è sempre e assolutamente il modo migliore per presentare idee straordinarie!!

58.Преувеличение в миллион раз хуже преуменьшения.
Esagerare è milioni di volte peggio che minimizzare.

59.Ненужная аналогия в тексте – как шуба, заправленная в трусы.
Un'analogia superflua in un testo è come una pelliccia ricacciata dentro le mutande.

60.Не применяйте длинные слова там, где можно применить непродолжительнозвучащие.
Non usate parole lunghe dove potete usarne di ultrarcibrevissime.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kraus*



> 31.Коллеги, обращения надо как-то выделять.
> ???



An address should be separated by comma.


----------



## Kraus

61.Сюсюканье – фу, бяка. Оставьте его лялечкам, а не большим дяденькам.
Imitare il linguaggio dei bambini? Puah, è cacca. Lasciatelo ai pupetti, non ai più grandi. 

62.Будьте более или менее конкретны.
Siate più o meno concreti.

63.Как учил Эмерсон: "Не цитируйте. Сообщайте собственные мысли".
Come diceva Emerson: "Non citate, esprimete pensieri vostri".

64.Кому нужны риторические вопросы?
A chi servono le domande retoriche?

65.Удобочитаемость нарушается порой пишущим неправильным выбором формы дополнения.
La leggibilità è rovinata a volte da chi scrive con una scelta sbagliata della forma del complemento. 

66.Слов порядок речи стиля не меняет?
Delle parole l'ordine lo stil non cambia?

67.По нашему глубокому убеждению, мы полагаем, что автор, когда он пишет текст, определённо не должен приобретать дурную привычку, заключающуюся в том, чтобы использовать чересчур мног;о ненужных слов, которые в действительности совершенно не являются необходимыми для того, чтобы выразить свою мысль.
Noi riteniamo, per nostra profonda convinzione, che l'autore, quando egli scrive un testo, chiaramente non deve prendere la brutta abitudine che consiste nell'impiegare troppe parole inutili che infatti non sono niente affatto necessarie al fine di esprimere le proprie idee. 

68.И ещё, кстати, никогда, да-да, никогда не используйте излишних повторений.
E ancora, a proposito, non usate mai, ma dico proprio mai, ripetizioni superflue. 

69.Повторно повторять всё повторяющиеся однокоренные слова – это тавтология – лишнее излишество.
Ripetere ripetutamente parole che hanno tutte la stessa radice ripetuta è una tautologia, un eccesso eccessivo.

70.Вотще уповать на архаизмы, дабы в грамоте споспешествовать пониманию оной, ибо язык наш зело переменам доднесь подвластен.
Non fa mestieri d'affidarsi a li arcaismi, al fin di semplificare l'intelligibilitate dello scritto, imperocché oggidì il nostro idioma è soggiaciuto a mutamenti copiosi assai.


----------



## Kraus

Q-cumber said:


> *Kraus*
> 
> 
> 
> An address should be separated by comma.


Большое спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Kraus

71.Сознательно сопротивляйся соблазну сохранить созвучие.
Tentate di tenervi lontani dalla tentazione di mantenere tutti suoni allitteranti.

72.Нечаянно возникший стих собьёт настрой читателей твоих.
Se per caso una rima ti vien fuori, non migliori l'umor dei tuoi lettori. 

73.Стих, где рифма на глаголах строится, самым первым на помойку просится.
Chi coi verbi le sue rime costruisce, nella fogna per primo ci finisce.

74.По жизни усекай насчёт своего базара: хочешь неслабо выступить, – завязывай в натуре с жаргоном.
Nella vita sta' schiscio con le menate: se non vuoi prenderti male, dacci un taglio - ma di brutto - con lo slang.

75.В ж. табуизмы. Выжимай из себя эвфемизмы.
In c**o ai tabù. Lasciate da parte gli eufemismi.

76.Это тебе, автор, (нельзя прерывать повествование в неожиданном месте) понятно о чём пойдёт дальше речь, но пожалей людей, не вынуждай перечитывать.
Per te, autore, (non si deve interrompere un discorso in un punto inatteso) è chiaro il seguito, ma risparmialo ai lettori, non obbligarli a leggere tutto.

77.Уточнения в скобках (хоть и существенные) бывают (обычно) излишними.
Le precisazioni tra parentesi (anche quelle essenziali) sono (di norma) superflue.

78.Если хочешь быть правильно понятым, never use foreign language.
Se vuoi essere capito bene, nu folosi niciodată limbile străine.

79.Ради презентативности будь креативным промоутером исконно-русских синонимов на топовые позиции рейтинга преференций.
Per essere à la page rivolgiti al tuo target metti sempre al top della tua hit-parade linguistica solo parole italiane.

80.Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа чтобы слушали, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.
??? (Help!)

81.Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.
Per curarti della musicalità della frase ti ci vuol più esperienza.
(?)

82.Книгачей, чясто безо-всякех правел, и учонности, чюствуит что чтото нетак.
L'appasionato di libbri, spesso senza norme e erudizzione, sente ke cualcosa non va.


----------



## Crescent

I have an idea! We should give Q-cumber the ''Funniest Post of the Year Award''!  Thank you so much for the entertainement that you provide us with here, and for reminding us about the fun side of linguistics. 
This post just reminds me of Chekov's ''Книга Жалоб'' so much! (thanks to Cyanista!  ) 


Kraus said:


> 80.Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа чтобы слушали, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.
> ??? (Help!)



Haha! I love number 80! Dear Kraus, I totally understand how difficult and strange this must seem to a foreigner - even one who speaks our language as well as you do. Unfortunately, I don't know any Italian at all but the least I can do is help you with the english of it, no? 

80. (approximately) If you wanna, well, ya know, man, like.. if you wanna like be understood, man, yeah, then you've gotta like you know, man, get rid of them, whachacallthem? Them thingies.. like the weeds, yeah, man. 
 
 That's not too close to the Russian original, I'm afraid, but I think it's close enough to the meaning and conveys the idea reasonably. 
Hope it helps!

P.S. I'm looking forward to seeing how that could be said in Italian.


----------



## Kraus

Crescent said:


> I have an idea! We should give Q-cumber the ''Funniest Post of the Year Award''!  Thank you so much for the entertainement that you provide us with here, and for reminding us about the fun side of linguistics.


 
I totally agree! 


Crescent said:


> 80. (approximately) If you wanna, well, ya know, man, like.. if you wanna like be understood, man, yeah, then you've gotta like you know, man, get rid of them, whachacalle them? Them thingies.. the weeds, yeah, man.


 
80.Se vuoi, beh, cioè, sai, caro... se vuoi che più o meno ti capiscano, ciccio, vedi, al limite sai, devi far fuori un attimino quelle... comesichiamano? Quegli aggeggi lì, i cosi, i fronzoli, ecco, cioè, appunto. 



Crescent said:


> Hope it helps!


Of course it helps! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kraus

Could someone explain to me the 55th and the 81th sentence, please? 
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Crescent

Kraus said:


> Could someone explain to me the 55th and the 81th sentence, please?
> Thank you very much in advance!



With pleasure. 

*  55.Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!
*~ There shouldn't de stamps on your pages! (stamps as in when you stamp a document - not the one that you stick on your letter to make sure it gets to where it's adressed to. )
If this helps you, I have to mention that the construction of the sentence in russian is a little.. complicated. I had to read it twice to understand what it's implying. Literally translated into English, it would be:
_Stamps should not have a space on the pages of your writing!_
 
*81.Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.
*
~Please take care to make your phrases sound nice(beautiful) - you're more experienced.
I have to say what whilst I can more or less make these phrases into sensible English, I can't really..grasp their meaning. I don't really understant the irony of the humour in them, especially when applied to grammatical issues.

Sorry - that's as far as I'm able to help you..


----------



## Kraus

Thanks again Crescent!


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kraus
*


> Re. 80.Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа чтобы слушали, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.
> ??? (Help!)


"сорняки" (weeds) aka "слова-паразиты" (parasite words) in Russian mean some useless words that some people (well, most of us, actually ) implement in their phrases automatically. It's always somewhat difficult to get rid of such "weeds".  This problem mostly affects spoken language, yet "weeds" might be used in written form too.  Some typical "weeds" are listed in the rule No 80.
"У каждого из нас, типа, есть, типа, слова-паразиты..."  Some people are infected by "foul weeds". In that case, the problem might be serious enough.


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> With pleasure.
> 
> *  55.Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!
> *~ There shouldn't de stamps on your pages! (stamps as in when you stamp a document - not the one that you stick on your letter to make sure it gets to where it's adressed to. )
> If this helps you, I have to mention that the construction of the sentence in russian is a little.. complicated. I had to read it twice to understand what it's implying. Literally translated into English, it would be:
> _Stamps should not have a space on the pages of your writing!_



*ШТАМП* here is used in its figurative meaning. 
2) перен. Общепринятый, избитый образец, которому слепо подражают; шаблон. _<Russian Explanatory Dictionary by Efremova>_
The phrase itself ("Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!") sounds kinda banal and commonplace. 



> 72.Нечаянно возникший стих собьёт настрой читателей твоих.
> Se per caso una rima ti vien fuori, non migliori l'umor dei tuoi lettori.


Hehe, cool translation!


----------



## Kraus

Q-cumber said:


> *ШТАМП* here is used in its figurative meaning.
> 2) перен. Общепринятый, избитый образец, которому слепо подражают; шаблон. _<Russian Explanatory Dictionary by Efremova>_
> The phrase itself ("Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!") sounds kinda banal and commonplace.


 
So I could translate it freely as follows:

80. Non ci sono più i testi di una volta: quelli sì che erano privi di luoghi comuni!


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> *ШТАМП* here is used in its figurative meaning.
> 2) перен. Общепринятый, избитый образец, которому слепо подражают; шаблон. _<Russian Explanatory Dictionary by Efremova>_
> The phrase itself ("Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!") sounds kinda banal and commonplace.



Hhm!  How curious, Q-cumber! Thank you very much - I had no idea that this meaning of ''штамп'' existed in russian. Amazing how much we learn here, isn't it? 

P.S. Kraus - I agree with Q-cumber! Even though I don't know Italian, I could just about make sense through that thanks to my basic knowledge of Spanish: 
En caso de que te venga un verso, esto descompondrá a tus lectores! 

Okay, that's not quite as beautiful (or correct ) but my point is that the Spanish seems to be very close to the Italian..


----------



## Kraus

Crescent said:


> Okay, that's not quite as beautiful (or correct ) but my point is that the Spanish seems to be very close to the Italian..


Yes, it's rather close, but there is plenty of false friends in these two languages: i.e. Italian "salire" = to go up # Spanish "salir" = to go out, to go away. I think the same happens with Russian and Polish (or other Slavic languages); as a joke, a misleading method of translation suggests to add a "s" to every Italian word to make it Spanish and to delete every "s" to the Spanish words to make them Italian


----------



## Crescent

Kraus said:


> Yes, it's rather close, but there is plenty of false friends in these two languages: i.e. Italian "salire" = to go up # Spanish "salir" = to go out, to go away. I think the same happens with Russian and Polish (or other Slavic languages); as a joke, a misleading method of translation suggests to add a "s" to every Italian word to make it Spanish and to delete every "s" to the Spanish words to make them Italian



Oh? That's interesting,Kraus! How does it work then? You just take any word and place a 's' on it? But where - infront, behind?
Let's see: ''autobus'' =autobu?  
Do I know a new word in Italian then?  

(I'm afraid this is a little off-topic, though..)


----------



## Kraus

Crescent said:


> Oh? That's interesting,Kraus! How does it work then? You just take any word and place a 's' on it? But where - infront, behind?
> Let's see: ''autobus'' =autobu?
> Do I know a new word in Italian then?
> 
> (I'm afraid this is a little off-topic, though..)


Infront! But "autobus" is the same in both Spanish and Italian  In order to get back to the topic, we could call some Spaniard for the translation of the other 81 rules...


----------



## Crescent

Oh, infront?  Bueno.. ''sangre'' = angre? No, no creo. Creo que es ''sangue'', no? 


Kraus said:


> I In order to get back to the topic, we could call some Spaniard for the translation of the other 81 rules...



Jajaj! Sí, esto podríamos hacer! Pero quién en su sano juicio consentiría a tal tortura?


----------



## Kraus

Sorry, I've mixed up "in front" and "behind": it's behind, of course! You're right: IT Sangue --> ES Sangre... A little correction: in Spanish one has to write "autobus" with the accent on "u" (autobús): this time the difference consists in that accent


----------



## Kraus

Voy a intentar la traducción al español de las normas, aunque me temo que será un español un poco "italianizado" 
 
 
1.Los pronombres personales, ellos no es preciso emplearlos para especificar el sujeto.
2.Recuérdese que, en la mayoría de los casos, "о том" se puede omitir.
3.Alguien se olvidaron las normas de la concordancia entre los miembros principales de la frase.
4.Si delante del predicado expresado con un sustantivo en el caso nominativo está la negación "не", aquí el guión - normalmente - no se emplea.
5.Hay que emplear correctamente los pronombres posesivos según la su función.
6.Si desea utilizar un verbo, hay que conjugarlo bien, y no como quere.
7.Controle el género de ambas los sustantivos para escribir correctamente los pronombres colectivos en ambos las formas.
8.No hay que intentar nunca no evitar la doble negación.
9.Normalmente la voz pasiva tiene que ser evitada.
10.A veces, si la voz pasiva no sustituye el complemento directo, el sentido de la frase no está claro.


----------



## Crescent

Qué buena idea, Kraus! Y yo voy a intentar ayudarle a usted a traducirlas, si esto no le molesta, es decir.. 


Kraus said:


> Voy a intentar la traducción al español de las normas, aunque me temo que será  *sea* un español un poco "italianizado"
> -- Bueno, entonces yo supongo que mi versión será muy ''inglesizada'' y ''rusozada''
> 
> 
> 1.Los pronombres personales, ellos no necesitan precisarse para especificar el sujeto.
> 2.Recuérdese *de que*, en la mayoría de los casos, "*de que*" se puede omitir. -- Creo que esto funciona mejor así, no?
> 3.Alguien se olvidaron las normas (las reglas?) de la concordancia (acuerdo?) entre los miembros principales de la frase.
> 4.Si delante del predicado expresado con un sustantivo en el caso nominativo está la negación "no", aquí el guión - normalmente - no se emplea.
> 5.Hay que emplear correctamente los pronombres posesivos según nuestra ( cualquier pronombre posesivo que no se acuerda) función.
> 6.Si desea utilizar un verbo, hay que conjugarlo bien, y no como quere. -- me encanto esto!!
> 7.Compruebe el género de ambas de los sustantivos para escribir correctamente los pronombres colectivos en ambos de las formas.
> 8.No hay que intentar nunca no evitar la doble negación.
> 9.Normalmente la voz pasiva tiene que ser evitada. -- me encanta esto!!
> 10.A veces, si la voz pasiva no sustituye el complemento directo, el sentido de la frase no está claro. -- la verdad es que me cuesta entender esta frase en ruso,además de en español.



Ahora me siento aliviada ya que ya no estoy tan culpable para delirar y desviarme del tema!!


----------



## Q-cumber

Unfortunately, I can't edit the initial message anymore. That's why not all the mistakes were marked.


----------



## Kraus

Crescent said:


> Qué buena idea, Kraus! Y yo voy a intentar ayudarle a usted a traducirlas, si esto no le molesta, es decir..


 
Por supuesto! Podríamos traducir 10 frases cada uno  
P.S. Muchas gracias por las correcciones! En la segunda frase, "reglas" y "acuerdo" erano las palabras adecuadas


----------



## Crescent

Kraus said:


> Por supuesto! Podríamos traducir 10 frases cada uno
> P.S. Muchas gracias por las correcciones! En la segunda frase, "reglas" y "acuerdo" erano las palabras adecuadas



Lo de la correcciones - fue un placer, y tenga en cuenta por favor, que lo de ''reglas'' y 'acuerdo'' fueron sólo sugerencias, y no es seguro que las mías sean mejores que las suyas.


----------



## Crescent

Como me ha gustado su idea de tomarlo en turnos de traducir 10 frases hacia español, yo voy a intentar hacerlo también, pero le aseguro que las mías no van a ser tan bonitas o corectas como las suyas!! 

  11.Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все.
No se olvide de la letra ё, si no sería difícil descirnar entre падеж y падеж, небо y небо, осел y осел, совершенный y совершенный, все y все.

 
  12.Кто не из чящи вышол, правильно пишет гласные после шыпящих.
El que no nació en el bosque, sabe escribir correctamente los vocales que siguen los sibilantes.

  13.Кто не знает, в каких словах пишется буква э, тот в русском языке ни бэ ни мэ.
El que no sabe en qué palabras se escribe la letra э no sabe hablar ruso. 
  14.Небезинтересно было бы взымать штраф с безолаберных за неверное написание гласных после приставок.
 eek:??...Ayúdame por favor!! Quiénquiera que sea!!)


 15.Где пишутся сдвоеные согласные, а где они обосновано не сдвоенны - проблемма не колличественая, а качественая.
El problema de dónde se escriben doble constanentes y dónde no, es uno en el que se trata de cuantidad, no cualidad.

  16.У слова "нет" нету форм изменения.
La palabra ''no'' nunca cambia. 

  17.Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться.
El signo (suave? blando? tierno? dulce? ) en en el infinitivo debe estar en su lugar, lo que a veces se olvida. 

  18.Не_редко человек ниразу правильно нинапишет "не" и "ни" с глаголами и наречиями.
A veces, uno nunca escribe correctamente 'ni' y 'no' con verbos y adjetivos.

  19.Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью.
Mal sabiendo la gramática, hay que teniendo cuidado en utilizar construcciones difíciles. 

  20.Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно.
(???)

Bueno, hay que confesar que mis frases no llevan lo mismo sentido del humor que las de Kraus, pero....de verdad que es difícil traducir!!! 
Al menos, he intentado.


----------



## Kraus

Crescent said:


> Como me ha gustado su idea de tomarlo en turnos de traducir 10 frases hacia español, yo voy a intentar hacerlo también, pero le aseguro que las mías no van a ser tan bonitas o corectas como las suyas!!
> 
> 11.Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все.
> No se olvide de la letra ё, si no sería difícil descirnar entre падеж y падеж, небо y небо, осел y осел, совершенный y совершенный, все y все.
> 
> 
> 12.Кто не из чящи вышол, правильно пишет гласные после шыпящих.
> El que no nació en el bosque, sabe escribir correctamente los vocales que siguen los sibilantes.
> 
> 13.Кто не знает, в каких словах пишется буква э, тот в русском языке ни бэ ни мэ.
> El que no sabe en qué palabras se escribe la letra э no sabe hablar ruso.
> 14.Небезинтересно было бы взымать штраф с безолаберных за неверное написание гласных после приставок.
> eek:??...Ayúdame por favor!! Quiénquiera que sea!!)
> Aquí tienes mi tentativo: sería una idea multar los distraídos que se equivocan al escribir las vocales después de los prifijos ("prifijos" es un error voluntario).
> 
> 
> 15.Где пишутся сдвоеные согласные, а где они обосновано не сдвоенны - проблемма не колличественая, а качественая.
> El problema de dónde se escriben doble constanentes y dónde no, es uno en el que se trata de cuantidad, no cualidad.
> 
> 16.У слова "нет" нету форм изменения.
> La palabra ''no'' nunca cambia.
> 
> 17.Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться.
> El signo (suave? blando? tierno? dulce? ) en en el infinitivo debe estar en su lugar, lo que a veces se olvida. (por Internet encontré signo suave o blando)
> 
> 18.Не_редко человек ниразу правильно нинапишет "не" и "ни" с глаголами и наречиями.
> A veces, uno nunca escribe correctamente 'ni' y 'no' con verbos y adjetivos.
> 
> 19.Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью.
> Mal sabiendo la gramática, hay que teniendo cuidado en utilizar construcciones difíciles.
> 
> 20.Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно.
> (???)
> Las que se llaman las preposiciones subordinadas es importante de emplearlas correctamente.
> 
> Bueno, hay que confesar que mis frases no llevan lo mismo sentido del humor que las de Kraus, pero....de verdad que es difícil traducir!!!
> Al menos, he intentado.


 
Espero que te ayude


----------



## Kraus

21.Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведётся изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует.
Queremos precisar que, lo de cambiar el sujeto que relata, el autor de este texto no lo aconseja.

22.Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации.
El autor cuando emplee los participios no debe olvidar la puntuación.

23.Применяя неоднородное, сочетающееся с причастным оборотом, определение, после оборота запятую не ставьте.
Cuando emplee un atributo heterogéneo combinado con un participio, no ponga la coma, después del participio.

24.Всё, объединённое обобщающим и словами, разделяйте запятыми: однородные определения и неоднородные.
Separe con una coma las palabras empleadas para generalizar: atributos heterogéneos y no.

25.Над правильной пунктуацией во фразеологизмах нам всем ещё работать, не покладая рук.
Todos tenemos que trabajar sin parar, sobre la puntuación correcta en los modismos.

26.В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении.
En las respuestas en las argumentaciones en las críticas ponga la coma cuando haga una lista.

27.Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны.
No emplee las comas, ahí, donde no son necesarias.

28.Вводную конструкцию конечно же выделяйте запятыми.
Un inciso es obvio tiene que ser puesto en evidencia empleando las comas.

29.Притом, некоторые слова, буквально, очень похожие на вводные, как раз, никогда не выделяйте запятыми.
Además, unas palabras, literalmente, muy parecidas a los incisos, justamente, no tiene que ser puestas en evidencia con las comas.

30.Ох, они, грамотеи, разделяющие запятой цельные сочетания междометия.
¡Ay, los letrados, que separan con la coma enteras secuencias de interjecciones!


----------



## Crescent

Le agradezco a usted por toda su ayuda con mis frases! 


Kraus said:


> 21.Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведётся изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует.
> Queremos precisar que, lo de cambiar el sujeto que relata, el autor de este texto no lo aconseja.
> 
> 22.Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации.
> El autor cuando emplee los participios no debe olvidar*se de* la puntuación.
> 
> 23.Применяя неоднородное, сочетающееся с причастным оборотом, определение, после оборота запятую не ставьте.
> Cuando emplee un atributo heterogéneo combinado con un participio, no ponga la coma, después del participio. (-- *se queda impresionada por la traducción* )
> 
> 24.Всё, объединённое обобщающим и словами, разделяйте запятыми: однородные определения и неоднородные.
> Separe con una coma las palabras empleadas para generalizar: atributos heterogéneos y no.
> 
> 25.Над правильной пунктуацией во фразеологизмах нам всем ещё работать, не покладая рук.
> Todos tenemos que trabajar sin parar, sobre la puntuación correcta en los modismos.
> 
> 26.В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении.
> En las respuestas en las argumentaciones en las críticas ponga la coma cuando haga (quizá: _hace_) una lista.
> 
> 27.Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны.
> No emplee las comas, ahí, donde no son necesarias.
> 
> 28.Вводную конструкцию конечно же выделяйте запятыми.
> Un inciso es obvio tiene que ser puesto en evidencia empleando las comas.
> 
> 29.Притом, некоторые слова, буквально, очень похожие на вводные, как раз, никогда не выделяйте запятыми.
> Además, unas palabras, literalmente, muy parecidas a los incisos, justamente, no tiene que ser puestas en evidencia con las comas.
> 
> 30.Ох, они, грамотеи, разделяющие запятой цельные сочетания междометия.
> ¡Ay, los letrados, que separan con la coma enteras secuencias de interjecciones!



Me quedo muy impresionada por sus traducciones, y he notado que no hay casi nada que podría corregir o hacer una sugerencia.. Pero esto también es debido al hecho que las frases sean de verdad muy complicadas para mi nivel de gramática (española así que rusa) y temo que no sea capaz de reproducir el mismo nivel de calidad que tiene usted.


----------



## Crescent

Bueno, abajo hay mi tentativo de traducir las próximas diez frases.  Si usted puede, haga as correcciones, por favor y dígame lo que piensa. 


> 31.Коллеги обращения надо как-то выделять.
> _Se debe destacar los colegas de... обращения..? _
> 
> 32.Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф – обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить.
> _Ponga el signo duro (?  jeje) o el apostrofe donde es necesario - el volumen del texto no será menos por esto.
> _
> 33.Ставьте правильные чёрточки-тире длинное, с пробелами, а дефис чуть — чуть покороче, без пробелов.
> _Ponga correctamente las rayas largas-con los blancos, y el guión  — un poquito más corto, sin blancos. _
> 
> 34.Заканчивать предложение местоимением – дурной стиль, не для этого оно.
> _Es un mal tono acabar una frase con un pronombre - no sirven por esto ellos. _
> 
> 35.Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на. Не грубости ради, но порядка для.
> Los que terminan la frase con preposición, mandélos al..(diablo ). No es por basteza, sino el orden por.
> 
> 36.Не сокращ.!
> _No abrev.! _
> 
> 37.Проверяйте в тексте пропущенных и лишних слов в тексте.
> _Compruebe en el texto que no haya palabras omitidas o de sobra en el texto. _
> 
> 38.Не стройте загадок из многоточия в конце исчерпывающего предложения...
> _No haga enigmas de los puntos suspensivos en el fin de la frase que...se acaba? o)
> _
> 39.Что касается незаконченных предложений.
> _Lo en que se trata de las frases incompletas.
> _
> 40.Если неполные конструкции, – плохо.
> Si las construcciones no son completas - está mal.


----------



## Athaulf

Kraus said:


> Yes, it's rather close, but there is plenty of false friends in these two languages: i.e. Italian "salire" = to go up # Spanish "salir" = to go out, to go away.



Kind of like Russian _уйти_ (_= to leave, to go away_) and Croatian _ući_ (= _to get in, to enter_).  (The similarity between these is even greater in various conjugated forms, like e.g. the totally identical _ушла/ušla_.)


----------



## vox05

Crescent said:


> *81.Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.*
> 
> ~Please take care to make your phrases sound nice(beautiful) - you're more experienced.
> I have to say what whilst I can more or less make these phrases into sensible English, I can't really..grasp their meaning. I don't really understant the irony of the humour in them, especially when applied to grammatical issues.



 
This phrase sounds ( when pronounced ) equal to 
'*Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя жопа-то больше.*
That means 'Please take care to make your phrases sound nice(beautiful) - because your ass is bigger'.
So here is no grammatical issues, it's only about euphony.


----------



## Stripped

Crescent said:


> With pleasure.
> 
> *  55.Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!
> *~ There shouldn't de stamps on your pages! (stamps as in when you stamp a document - not the one that you stick on your letter to make sure it gets to where it's adressed to. )
> If this helps you, I have to mention that the construction of the sentence in russian is a little.. complicated. I had to read it twice to understand what it's implying. Literally translated into English, it would be:
> _Stamps should not have a space on the pages of your writing!_



In fact, what makes this phrase ironic is the reference to the "агитпроп" (propaganda) posters of the Communist (er. pardon, Socialist) era. For example, "Даёшь!", "Пьянству не место на производстве", etc.


----------



## Kraus

> 31.Коллеги обращения надо как-то выделять.
> _Se debe destacar los colegas de... обращения..? _
> Mi intento: colegas hay que destacar los vocativos de alguna manera.
> 
> 32.Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф – обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить.
> _Ponga el signo duro (?  jeje) o el apostrofe donde es necesario - el volumen del texto no será menos por esto. _
> _Signo duro es correcto _
> 
> 33.Ставьте правильные чёрточки-тире длинное, с пробелами, а дефис чуть — чуть покороче, без пробелов.
> _Ponga correctamente las rayas largas-con los blancos, y el guión — un poquito más corto, sin blancos. _
> 
> 34.Заканчивать предложение местоимением – дурной стиль, не для этого оно.
> _Es un mal tono acabar una frase con un pronombre - no sirven por esto ellos. _
> 
> 35.Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на. Не грубости ради, но порядка для.
> Los que terminan la frase con preposición, mandélos al..(diablo ). No es por basteza, sino el orden por.
> 
> 36.Не сокращ.!
> _No abrev.! _
> 
> 37.Проверяйте в тексте пропущенных и лишних слов в тексте.
> _Compruebe en el texto que no haya palabras omitidas o de sobra en el texto. _
> 
> 38.Не стройте загадок из многоточия в конце исчерпывающего предложения...
> _No haga enigmas de los puntos suspensivos en el fin de la frase que...se acaba? o)_
> 
> 39.Что касается незаконченных предложений.
> _Lo en que se trata de las frases incompletas. _
> 
> 40.Если неполные конструкции, – плохо.
> Si las construcciones no son completas - está mal.


----------



## Kraus

41.Предложение из одного слова? Нехорошо.
Frases de una palabra sola? Error.

42.Правило гласит, что "косвенная речь в кавычки не берётся".
Según la regla, “el discurso indirecto no se pone entre comillas”.

43.Корректор скажет нам своё "извините" и уберёт кавычки со скрытой цитаты.
El corrector nos va a decir “perdona” y va a quitar las comillas de la citación escondida.

44.Ответ отрицательный на вопрос о том, ставится ли вопросительный знак в предложении с вопросительной косвенной речью?
La respuesta es negativa a los que se preguntan si ¿hace falta el punto de interrogación en las frases interrogativas indicrectas? 

45.Одного восклицательного знака вполне достаточно!!!
¡¡¡Es suficiente un solo punto de exclamación!!!

46.НИКОГДАневыделяйтеслова. Человек, читающий текст с выделениями, чувствует, что его собственному пониманию смысла н е д о в е р я ю т.
NUNCA ponga en evidencia las palabras. Quien lea un texto que presenta subrayados siente que no se cuenta m u c h o con su comprensión.

47.Никакой самовлюблённый Банк, его Президент и Председатель Совета Директоров не пишутся с заглавной буквы.
No se debe escribir con la inicial mayúscula ningún Banco narcisista, ni a su Presidente o al Director del Consejo de Administración.

48.Только издательство Русский Язык всегда правильно выделяет названия кавычками, а не заглавными буквами.
Sólo el editor Lengua Rusa evidencia correctamente su nombre con las comillas en vez de las iniciales mayúsculas. 

49.Используйте параллельные конструкции не только для уточнения, но и прояснять.
Emplee construcciones paralelas no sólo para precisar, sino también para clarificar.

50.Правиряйте по словарю напесание слов.
Compruebe en el dicionario la ortografia de las palabras.


----------



## Kolan

Well, the whole thing seems to be a little bit controversial, because it wants to introduce a style not rules. If understood with a certain reserve and sense of humor, it may be OK, but I would not take seriously a good deal of them.

E.g., nothing is wrong writing a single-word sentence (as opposed to rule 41), because the Russian language is well redundant by its nature and has a clear tendency nowadays to omit words as much as possible, as long as you do not lose the sense. A certain style can be developped to write short stories consisting of only the verbs in the past tense which would describe "routine of the life". I remember a brilliant example of that, but will have to find it again.


----------



## Saluton

Я придумал ещё, Вы тоже не отставайте :

Никогда не ставьте пробелы перед знаками препинания ... Зачем они нужны ?

Настоящим подтверждается, что, согласно постановлению Правительства Российской Федерации № 132-Б/116, использование т.н. смайликов в официальных документах исключено ;-))))) с 27 июня 2008 года.

Когда напишете текст, проверяйте, нет ли ошибок в использовании совершенного и несовершенного вида глаголов. _[возможно, здесь лучше как-то переформулировать]_


----------



## earwin

Kraus said:


> 81.Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.
> Per curarti della musicalità della frase ti ci vuol più esperienza.
> (?)



When reading this aloud, the words are linked together and they sound equivalent to the phrase with a slightly different meaning.
У тебя ж опыта больше. -> У тебя жопыта больше -> У тебя жопы та больше. -> У тебя жопа то больше. -> Your ass is bigger indeed.


----------

